
Ask HN: Search use cases no longer / poorly supported by search engines? - alangibson
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;ve been ruminating on the sad state of the Web&#x27;s search infrastructure over the holidays. I&#x27;d love to hear which of your search use cases is no longer and&#x2F;or poorly supported by the surviving search engines.<p>I&#x27;m aware of:<p>- searching for academic papers is getting increasingly difficult on Google<p>- Bing seems to be the only search engine left with an API, and it isn&#x27;t cheap<p>- few fine-grained search operations are still supported by Google<p>- Google&#x27;s widget to provide search for your own site looks increasingly like an inconvenient afterthought
======
rathel
Searching for exact/minimum image size in Google Image Search.

~~~
alangibson
I hadn't even gotten around to thinking about the verticals. I wonder what
power users find missing from all the travel, shopping et. al. that's been
added on top of classic text search.

